# classic furniture in liquidation



## hopalong (4 Apr 2009)

did anyone know classic furniture in blanchardstown are now in liquidation.


----------



## europhile (4 Apr 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## hopalong (4 Apr 2009)

see your link in the times in  feb,thanks,but any news print on the liquidation.


----------



## MandaC (4 Apr 2009)

The form appointing the receiver has been lodged with CRO.  The receiver is Kieran Wallace, 1 Stokes Place, St. Stephens Green.  (KPMG's address)

One of the Directors (MD) of Classic is David Langan (of Langan Furniture Family)


----------



## noop (4 Apr 2009)

Hopalong, Classic Blanchardstown have signs up for a "stock liquidation sale"- that doesn't mean they're in liquidation. The branch has been bought over by new owners


----------



## hopalong (4 Apr 2009)

i understand the store has new owners,but according to a sales lady in the store,they are in liquidation.2 of the old sales staff have been kept on.


----------



## MandaC (4 Apr 2009)

Not in Liquidation - in Receivership - according to CRO as of todays date.  The Reciever will be examining the affairs of the company with a view to either Liquidation or selling on, if a buyer can be found.

The new buyer may need to rationalise the staff in order to bring the business back to profit, hence the staff being let go.


----------



## hopalong (5 Apr 2009)

i know they have been in receivership since 6 th feb.


----------



## europhile (5 Apr 2009)

What exactly are you trying to establish, hopalong? If the shop is open, or what?


----------



## hopalong (6 Apr 2009)

sorry to all,went back to store to-day,the sales assistant got it wrong,its still in receivership ,not in liquidation.there is a difference.


----------



## horse7 (8 Apr 2009)

is there a furniture/couch store in dublin that you can buy for cod.(cash on delivery)


----------



## Delphi (12 Apr 2009)

Only found out about Classic Furniture. They have a deposit belonging to me of €430. Went to their store on the Kylemore Road this weekend and all the shutters were down.  Tried phoning but no answer.

Anyone know if any of their other stores are still open (Carrickmines or Coolock) or is my €430 gone for good?


----------



## TreeTiger (12 Apr 2009)

Was in Carrickmines a couple of days ago and Classic Furniture was closed.  There were some notices in the windows but I didn't read them.  Did you pay by credit card, as, if you did, then you should be able to get your money back - there are details on the Jim Langan thread as to how to do this.  Good luck.


----------



## Delphi (12 Apr 2009)

Paid by laser unfortunately and will not get my money back. If I had paid by visa I would have been ok. Wont make that mistake again.

Thanks
Delphi


----------

